# ¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de cultura?



## Reili

Se dice por mis rumbos que tu ortografía refleja tu nivel de cultura, ¿qué opinan?


----------



## alc112

Yo opino que si. Por ejemplo una persona que sólo haya hecho hasta la primaria no sabe con qué letra se escribe en tal caso. Mientras que si vas a la secundaria, supuestamente, aprendes más palabras y pones más atención a las faltas de ortografría, etc.
Lo digoo por experiencia: yo en la primaria escribía, por ejemplo, hacerce en vez de hacerse.

Saludos


----------



## Reili

Gracias Alexis, ¡sin embargo he conocido profesionistas que cometen faltas ortográficas elementales!


----------



## alc112

Reili said:
			
		

> Gracias Alexis, ¡sin embargo he conocido profesionistas que cometen faltas ortográficas elementales!


 
Una cosa es estudiar las palabras específicas de tal carrera y otra es agarrar un libro o una revista.
Reili, agregale una encuesta al hilo sobre este tema.


----------



## desde aquel verano

_¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de cultura?_

En inglés yo diría que hasta cierto punto sí, simplemente porque (a diferencia del español) no hay reglas fijas en cuanto a la ortografía, así que si siempre cometes muchos errores al escribir, es bastante probable que no hayas recibido una buena formación.
La verdad es que los hispanohablantes lo tenéis mucho más fácil en cuanto a la ortografía.


----------



## Reili

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> _¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de cultura?_
> 
> En inglés yo diría que hasta cierto punto sí, simplemente porque (a diferencia del español) no hay reglas fijas en cuanto a la ortografía, así que si siempre cometes muchos errores al escribir, es bastante probable que no hayas recibido una buena formación.
> La verdad es que los hispanohablantes lo tenéis mucho más fácil en cuanto a la ortografía.


 
Je je, pues difiero en tu opinión de que la tenemos más fácil, en inglés a como de lugar te memorizas la escritura pero en español si no has estudiado ortografía sólo te guías por lo que dicte tu costumbre, intuición o como salga.


----------



## josama

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> _¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de cultura?_
> 
> En inglés yo diría que hasta cierto punto sí, simplemente porque (a diferencia del español) no hay reglas fijas en cuanto a la ortografía, así que si siempre cometes muchos errores al escribir, es bastante probable que no hayas recibido una buena formación.
> La verdad es que los hispanohablantes lo tenéis mucho más fácil en cuanto a la ortografía.


 
DAV, yo creo que el español sí es mucho más ordenado que el inglés (depronto es algo que le debemos al trabajo de las vapuleadas Academias de la Lengua), pero no por ello deja de ser la ortografía un buen indicador del nivel cultural de una persona, al menos, en cuanto a temas humanísticos se refiere. Muchos de mis colegas (yo soy ingeniero), por ejemplo, tienen una pésima ortografía y así misma es su formación en humanidades. Sin embargo, algunos de ellos pertenecen a la élite intelectual en su campo de especialidad.


----------



## Mita

Hola,

Yo creo que la ortografía sí es un buen indicador del nivel de formación académica que una persona ha recibido, ya sea porque asistió al colegio o porque aprendió por su cuenta. Pero no creo que la mala ortografía sea una consecuencia de la poca cultura. Una persona puede ser bastante culta pero puede tener mala ortografía por difererentes razones. 
Una es, por ejemplo, el hecho de que a una persona realmente _le cueste _aprenderse las reglas, o que simplemente no pueda retener en la memoria las palabras que lee en libros, etc. O tal vez le haga falta leer más libros, porque eso realmente ayuda...
Otro factor es la flojera (pereza). Hay gente a la que simplemente "le cuesta mucho trabajo" presionar una que otra tecla para hacer las mayúsculas o poner una tilde, un signo de exclamación (¡) o uno de interrogación (¿). Aunque esto se observa generalmente en textos escritos en computador o a máquina.
Por último, está la poca concentración, o el hecho de escribir apurado sin fijarse en la ortografía con que se está escribiendo y sin revisar lo que uno ha escrito. En el foro se pueden encontrar muchos ejemplos :


			
				Reili said:
			
		

> ¿que opinan?





			
				alec112 said:
			
		

> Yo opino que si.


Supongo que Reili y Alexis saben muy bien que en esos casos "que" y "si" llevan tilde, porque uno se trata de una pregunta y el otro de una afirmación. Sin embargo, es probable que hayan escrito muy rápido como para darse cuenta de ese inofensivo error. 

Saludos ortográficos


----------



## Benjy

mmm i think you can try and judge a lot of things about someone from various different "indicators" but unless you sit down and talk with someone.. (and/or debate with them via the internet i guess) they remain just that. indicators. and yes, i have my own veirws on spelling  but thats another thread i guess haha.


----------



## Estrella

Desde mi modesto punto de vista, la ortografía sí es un parámetro para darnos cuenta del nivel cultural de una persona. La buena ortografía y la inteligencia no son sinónimos, eso sí que quede claro (por aquello de los ingenieros brillantes). Pero cuanto más lees, mejor escritor eres, creo; o más bien, adquieres mayor facilidad para expresar tus pensamientos.
   Tampoco creo en el que comete varios errores de ortografía en 3 líneas porque está de prisa o porque tiene flojera. Una analogía tal vez sea cuando las personas utilizan bien los cubiertos, por ejemplo, ya ni siquiera te das cuenta de que lo haces bien, simplemente "lo haces", tengas prisa o no, estés en un restaurante elegante o no, estés solo o acompañado, sabes y utilizas bien los cubiertos. Así es escribir con buena ortografía, es algo que haces automáticamente cuando lo has aprendido a hacer.
   Claro, hasta al mejor pastor se le van las cabras a veces, jeje.


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

        En mi opinion, la ortografia no revela mucho acerca del nivel de cultura de alguna persona. Por ejemplo, mi jefa es sumamente inteligente y culta, ella sabe virtualmente de todo. Apenas tratas de introducir un tema y ya te dijo hasta el mas minimo detalle acerca de ello, bueno, tambien le ayuda el hecho de que habla a mil palabras por minuto. Pero cuando se trata de deletrear, ella siempre dice que quien haya inventado "spellcheck" ojala tenga un lugar muy especial en el cielo reservado para el. La mayoria de veces, siempre le pregunta a los demas. 

      Tambien he conococido lo opuesto, gente que es experta en deletrear palabras pero cuando se trata de cultura se nota luego, luego que no es gente muy curiosa que trate de apoderarse de todo tipo de conocimiento. 

     Yo digo que depende del interes de la persona. Ahi gente que le gusta leer mas que nada para aprender los conociemientos en si. Mientras ahi otras que leen mas que nada para practicar y aprender ortografia. Y otras que leen por ambas razones.

      Antes, yo le ponia mas enfasis a la ortografia a la hora de leer, pero me di cuenta que me distraia mucho del tema central. Si no entendia una palabra, me detenia y la buscaba al momento, y cuando regresaba a la lectura ya me habia perdido. Me di cuenta que no disfrutaba la lectura asi. Lo cual me llevo a un dia leer sin poner tanta atencion a las palabras que no conosco y dejar que ellas revelen su significado mas adelante. Asi que le puse mas atencion a los conocimientos y disfrute mucho mas del libro.

     Ademas, a la hora de leer, realmente no leo letra por letra sino palabra por palabra, asi que no me ayuda mucho con mi ortografia. 

      En mi opinion, a mi se me hace un poco superficial juzgar a una persona por su ortografia, prefiero juzgarlos por los pensamientos que proyectan. 

Edher


----------



## josama

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> En mi opinion, la ortografia no revela mucho acerca del nivel de cultura de alguna persona. Por ejemplo, mi jefa es sumamente inteligente y culta, ella sabe virtualmente de todo. Apenas tratas de introducir un tema y ya te dijo hasta el mas minimo detalle acerca de ello, bueno, tambien le ayuda el hecho de que habla a mil palabras por minuto. Pero cuando se trata de deletrear, ella siempre dice que quien haya inventado "spellcheck" ojala tenga un lugar muy especial en el cielo reservado para el. La mayoria de veces, siempre le pregunta a los demas.
> 
> Tambien he conococido lo opuesto, gente que es experta en deletrear palabras pero cuando se trata de cultura se nota luego, luego que no es gente muy curiosa que trate de apoderarse de todo tipo de conocimiento.
> 
> Yo digo que depende del interes de la persona. Ahi gente que le gusta leer mas que nada para aprender los conociemientos en si. Mientras ahi otras que leen mas que nada para practicar y aprender ortografia. Y otras que leen por ambas razones.
> 
> Antes, yo le ponia mas enfasis a la ortografia a la hora de leer, pero me di cuenta que me distraia mucho del tema central. Si no entendia una palabra, me detenia y la buscaba al momento, y cuando regresaba a la lectura ya me habia perdido. Me di cuenta que no disfrutaba la lectura asi. Lo cual me llevo a un dia leer sin poner tanta atencion a las palabras que no conosco y dejar que ellas revelen su significado mas adelante. Asi que le puse mas atencion a los conocimientos y disfrute mucho mas del libro.
> 
> Ademas, a la hora de leer, realmente no leo letra por letra sino palabra por palabra, asi que no me ayuda mucho con mi ortografia.
> 
> En mi opinion, a mi se me hace un poco superficial juzgar a una persona por su ortografia, prefiero juzgarlos por los pensamientos que proyectan.
> 
> Edher


 
Gracias por tus comentarios, Edher. Pues, sí, supongo que tienes razón, pero tb los ejemplos que pones son extremos. Aunque finalmente los conocimientos sobre ortografía no revelen más que eso: conocimientos sobre ortografía, debe existir lo que los matemáticos e ingenieros llamamos _correlación_, es decir, conforme aumenta la una, sube el nivel de la otra. No creo que sean perfectamente independientes.

Creo, además, que algo de bueno debe de tener el sistema ortográfico que con tanto empeño han producido las Academias de la lengua hispanas, pues el Español sigue siendo un idioma muy cohesionado, regular y con mucha correspondencia entre lo que se escribe y lo que se habla. Nunca he peleado con la ortografía, de hecho, me gusta el tema, porque detrás de cada norma, siempre encuentro vivo el espíritu de evitar confusiones en el lector y mejorar la comunicación.

Si Uds. revisan las normas sobre acentuación, por ejemplo, éstas están diseñadas de tal manera que el número de tildes en español sea el mínimo posible: Un bello ejemplo de cómo las Academias no han querido fastidiar a los escritores hispañohablantes.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Pues, yo he votado por la opción "No estoy segur@" porque podemos tener uno de los siguientes casos:

Puedes ser una persona muy culta, pero si escribes en un idioma que no es tu lengua materna, son bastante factibles estos errores. Principalmente si esa lengua es como el Español, Francés, Portugués y eres un inglés, ya que no estás acostumbrado, entre otras cosas, a estos nuevos símbolos.
Pero si cometes frecuentemente errores ortográficos en tu propia lengua materna, si me pienso que demuestra el nivel de cultura que se tiene.

No concibo la idea de alguien culto que presente este problema en su propia lengua materna, a menos que lo mucho que ha aprendido haya sido por medios no-escritos (TV, Radio, en la calle, etc), lo cual me parece que sería un caso de uno en un millón.

Saludos.


----------



## Reili

Lo que dice Gustavoang es otro punto interesante, por ejemplo si eres un detective y estás investigando  equis  caso donde tu única pista es un escrito a mano, pues entonces podrías suponer muchas cosas de acuerdo a la redacción, gramática, vocabulario, ortografía y caligrafía usadas.


----------



## benraquel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Se dice por mis rumbos que tu ortografía refleja tu nivel de cultura, ¿qué opinan?

Yo simplemente digo que el que mejor escribe, mejor razona; el que mejor razona, mejor conoce. El que mejor conoce, mejor entiende. Uno no puede decir que entiende o sabe el nivel de cultura que posee, hasta que no lo comprueba con su escritura.


----------



## fenixpollo

Edher said:
			
		

> En mi opinion, la ortografia no revela mucho acerca del nivel de cultura de alguna persona. Por ejemplo, mi jefa es sumamente inteligente y culta, ella sabe virtualmente de todo.
> 
> En mi opinion, a mi se me hace un poco superficial juzgar a una persona por su ortografia, prefiero juzgarlos por los pensamientos que proyectan.


Edher es el primero en darle al blanco -- no hay que confundir *nivel de cultura* con *nivel de educación*.

Aparte, la ortografía es una destreza que se desarrolla independientemente del conocimiento cultural.  El uno no tiene nada que ver con el otro.  Incluso conozco muchas personas cultas y con títulos avanzados que, por cuestiones de personalidad u otros factores, no deletrean nada bien.

Si la pregunta fuera, "¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de _educación_?", mi respuesta sería "por lo general (aunque no siempre), sí."


----------



## shiba inu

tu ortografia revela tu nivel de ortografia.

la cultura y la educación son conceptos tan amplios


----------



## Reili

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Edher es el primero en darle al blanco -- no hay que confundir *nivel de cultura* con *nivel de educación*.
> 
> Aparte, la ortografía es una destreza que se desarrolla independientemente del conocimiento cultural. El uno no tiene nada que ver con el otro. Incluso conozco muchas personas cultas y con títulos avanzados que, por cuestiones de personalidad u otros factores, no deletrean nada bien.
> 
> Si la pregunta fuera, "¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de _educación_?", mi respuesta sería "por lo general (aunque no siempre), sí."


 
Hola fenixpollo entonces quizá querrás decir "nivel académico, de estudios" y eso ya va incluido en la cultura. Al hablar de una persona culta o inculta, evaluamos sus conocimientos en general (no sólo escolares), y cuánto ha aprendido y asimilado del mundo en general, que sí tiene o no modales, que si sabe expresarse y escribir correctamente, etc.  La pregunta que formulé es porque en mi empleo tengo que leer infinidad de documentos redactados por otras personas, y a veces, según escriben, me pongo a "deducir" qué tipo de persona será.  

Gracias por tu opinión y seguimos abiertos a todas las ideas, son bienvenidas.


----------



## alc112

Me puse a pensar un poco, y quería saber ¿a qué le llaman ustedes el ser culto?
una persona bien informada. Aunque la información puede venir tanto escrita (diarios y revistas) como hablada (radio y televisión).


----------



## Eugens

Dicen que la cultura es todo lo que hace el ser humano, su modo de vida, costumbres, etc., más allá de si es considerada "primitiva" o "avanzada" por otras personas de otras culturas. Todos tenemos cultura. Aunque tal vez esa definición no sirva de mucho para el tema de este hilo. De la RAE, de esta definición estoy hablando yo:
_1._
_Conjunto de modos de vida y costumbres, conocimientos y grado de desarrollo artístico, científico, industrial, en una época, grupo social, etc._

¿De esta otra estamos hablando en este hilo?
_2._
_Conjunto de conocimientos que permite a alguien desarrollar su juicio crítico._


----------



## shiba inu

estoy contigo alc112, muchas veces la cultura en vez de servir para unir es utilizada para separar y discriminar. la cultura parace ser un principio diferenciador y discriminador de clases.

cuanto tendriamos que aprender de la gente de campo y comprobariamos lo "incultos" que somos al no conocer ni nuestro propio planeta (plantas, animales, sobrevivir en la naturaleza salvaje)

vivimos en un matrix que nos aporta la comida y el abrigo.


----------



## pajarita

Devuelvo al tema de deletrear y ser educado un momentito.  Fui criada en la epoca antes de los ordenadores y el "spell check" (tambien soy un poco "neo-luddite"  ) y siempre consultaba el diccionario al no saber deletrear alguna palabra.  Nos hemos hecho un deservicio depender tanto en el "spell check"?  Dirian Ustedes que al aceptar la cultura reglada por ordenador (computadora) hemos hecho aprender la ortografía menos importante? 
(Por supuesto, he cometido un monton de errores ortograficos, como no tengo "proper punctuation marks" y no soy hispanohablante de nacimiento.  Espero que me perdonen!)
Saludos, 
Pajarita


----------



## fenixpollo

Reili said:
			
		

> Hola fenixpollo entonces quizá querrás decir "nivel académico, de estudios" y eso ya va incluido en la cultura.


Gracias, Reili, por entenderme, a pesar de mis palabras.  Caí en una confusión típica entre el español y el inglés -- en inglés, "education" se refiere solamente al nivel de estudios académicos y no incluye cultura, modales, costumbres, etc...  Y un alto nivel académico no garantiza buena ortografía.  

Si te preguntas "¿qué tipo de persona escribió este texto tan mal escrito?", yo pienso que la respuesta será "una persona que cree que la ortografía no es importante... o que no piensa en la ortografía."  Esas personas que no valoran la ortografía no la aprenden bien y/o no se fijan bien en su ortografía en el momento de escribir.  No significa que son menos inteligentes, menos cultos, menos educados o con menos formación académico.  Solamente significa lo que dice *shiba inu* en post #17...


----------



## alc112

Creo que también otro factor, agregando a los de fenixpollo, es que todos escribimos como pensamos y cuando uno escribe, uno entiende lo que quiere decir. De ahi a que los demás puedan entender, es otra cosa.


----------



## lpkerr

La ortografia, la educacion y la cultura son temas muy distintos. Puedes ser artista llena de cultura y educacion con falta de ortografia. La ortografia es mas escolar. La educacion puede ser mas amplia que simplemente escolar. Y la cultura es donde uno encuentra revelaciones: por ejemplo) Del Espiritu Santo, de la verdad, del la figura humana, del corazon, y de lo cual.


----------



## astronauta

Edher, yo NUNCA me fio del spellchecker.....

Y susbribo a la idea, una persona con buena ortografia es una persona culta.


----------



## asm

En cierto punto si, el sistema fonetico ingles es complicado y no tiene una logica consistente. 
Pero tambien hay problemas con el espanol: cuando las letras "suenan" igual y uno no se acuerda con cual simbolo determino tal sonido. 
Las confusiones entre s,c y z son comunes, la g y la j llegan a confundirse, la h a veces se queda afuera, y ni que decir de la vaca y el burro, que en ocasiones nos traen locos. Ademas esta el problema de los acentos, pero esa es otra historia.
En cierto punto declararia, con mi muy humilde opinion, un empate tecnico. 




			
				desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> _¿Tu ortografía revela tu nivel de cultura?_
> 
> En inglés yo diría que hasta cierto punto sí, simplemente porque (a diferencia del español) no hay reglas fijas en cuanto a la ortografía, así que si siempre cometes muchos errores al escribir, es bastante probable que no hayas recibido una buena formación.
> La verdad es que los hispanohablantes lo tenéis mucho más fácil en cuanto a la ortografía.


----------



## josama

El corrector ortográfico de los computadores está a años luz de ser fiable. El computador falla precisamente donde las personas que no tienen buena ortografía más lo necesitarían y, desafortunadamente para éstos, es aquí donde más fallan.

El típico ejemplo sería:

_"lucho lucho con el papa"*_​Puede significar:​Lucho** luchó con el papá

Lucho luchó con el Papa

Luchó Lucho con el Papa

Luchó Lucho con el papá​Como ven, cualquiera de estas frases habría sido aceptada por el computador, pero todas tienen significados bastantes diferentes.

Los ejemplos podrían proseguir con los signos de puntuación, mayúsculas, tildes, _eses _versus _zetas, _etc.

* Ejemplo tomado del libro Español correcto, de Fernando Ávila.
** Lucho: apodo para Luis.
​


----------



## asm

Shiba inu, no vayas tan lejos, eso comienza con nosotros y los que nos rodean.

De que sirve la cultura que diferencia entre la vaca y el burro, entre la guerra y la güera; ?para que sirve la educacion que nos ayuda a separar los huevos de los guajolotes, si no somos muchas veces capaces de saber lo que está bien y mal con nuestro ermano y nuestro becino?

?De que sirven tantos años de estudio si no son para saber que entre tú y él, mas importante que el acento, es que somos semejantes, mas no "iguales"?

De que nos sirve poner el acento en el aquí si no somos capaces de saber vivir en el ahora? 

?De que sirve?



			
				shiba inu said:
			
		

> estoy contigo alc112, muchas veces la cultura en vez de servir para unir es utilizada para separar y discriminar. la cultura parace ser un principio diferenciador y discriminador de clases.
> 
> cuanto tendriamos que aprender de la gente de campo y comprobariamos lo "incultos" que somos al no conocer ni nuestro propio planeta (plantas, animales, sobrevivir en la naturaleza salvaje)
> 
> vivimos en un matrix que nos aporta la comida y el abrigo.


----------



## asm

A este Lucho lo van a enviar al infierno por andarle echando bronca a su santidad 

?Que hubiera sido si en lugar del Papa, lucho hubiese elegido una papa para armar tan grotesca bronca? 



			
				josama said:
			
		

> El corrector ortográfico de los computadores está a años luz de ser fiable. El computador falla precisamente donde las personas que no tienen buena ortografía más lo necesitarían y, desafortunadamente para éstos, es aquí donde más fallan.
> 
> El típico ejemplo sería:
> 
> _"lucho lucho con el papa"*_​
> Puede significar:​
> Lucho** luchó con el papá​
> Lucho luchó con el Papa
> 
> Luchó Lucho con el Papa
> 
> Luchó Lucho con el papá
> 
> 
> 
> Como ven, cualquiera de estas frases habría sido aceptada por el computador, pero todas tienen significados bastantes diferentes.
> 
> 
> Los ejemplos podrían proseguir con los signos de puntuación, mayúsculas, tildes, _eses _versus _zetas, _etc.
> 
> * Ejemplo tomado del libro Español correcto, de Fernando Ávila.
> ** Lucho: apodo para Luis.
> 
> ​


----------

